# NHL Playoff Thread



## Limmy

Predictions?

I have

Blackhawks over Wild (4-1)
Ducks over Redwings (4-3)
Sharks over Canucks (4-2)
Blues over Kings (4-3)

Penguins over Islanders (4-1)
Canadians over Senators (4-2)
Caps over Rangers (4-1)
Bruins over Leafs (4-0)

Hawks over Sharks (4-2)
Blues over Ducks (4-3)

Penguins over Bruins (4-3)
Canadians over Caps (4-3)

Hawks over Blues (4-2)
Canadians over Penguins (4-3)

and then:
Hawks over Canadians (4-1)

Looks like the riots will be in Montreal this year!


----------



## Cam1

Too lazy to do this on my phone, will edit when I get home. I'm going with the Blues to win the cup this year. Sticking with my preseason pick.

EDIT:

Penguins over Islanders (4-2)
Capitals over Rangers (4-2)
Bruins over Maple Leafs (4-2)
Senators over Canadians (4-3)

Penguins over Senators (4-1)
Bruins over Capitals (4-3)

Bruins over Penguins (4-3)

_________________________


Black Hawks over Wild (4-1)
Red Wings over Ducks (4-3)
Canucks over Sharks (4-0)
Blues over Kings (4-3)

Black Hawks over Red Wings (4-1)
Blues over Canucks (4-3)

Blues over Black Hawks (4-3)

_________________________

Blues over Bruins (4-2)


----------



## Zeppelin

I hope the Canucks wins the cup.


----------



## Cam1

Kings Blues is going to be so much fun to watch. The 4-5's in both conferences are super exciting. 6 hours of hockey for me tonight.


----------



## Cam1

Wow, Blues look really damn good. Like this team a lot.


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> Wow, Blues look really damn good. Like this team a lot.


that was a really good game, cant believe they scored with 30s left xD shame it ended like that though lol


----------



## Cam1

Limmy said:


> that was a really good game, cant believe they scored with 30s left xD shame it ended like that though lol


Alex Steen had a crazy game, with more luck he could have had like 5 goals really. Stupid play by Quick to lose it but the Blues dominated most of that game. Can't wait for the Bruins Leafs tonight!


----------



## BlazingLazer

Haven't kept up on some of the teams, so I'll jsut add some commentary and make predictions where I see fit.

Penguins vs. Islanders - Of course, it was bound to happen. The Islanders just had to be in this position. "Pens are not taking this one lightly" blah blah blah. Isles need to get their *** in gear BOTH defensively and offensively if they even want to have a chance (although they did put up a worthy fight here and there vs. the Pens during the regular season). I'll be pretty glad if the Isles can push it to 6 games, since that means they were able to give the best team in the league enough of a hard time. But realistically, I see this going to 5 games. PIT.

Montreal vs. Ottawa - Ottawa looks better, Montreal doesn't. I don't think Karlsson will be some kind of superstar and get 30 points in this series like people are probably making it out to be, but it will be a good fight. Could go either way in 6 or 7. Oh, and some from Ottawa please injure PK Subban, please. Thanks.

Washington vs. NY Rangers - Who do you think I want to win? Lol. I'm not one to hop on the Ovechkin bandwagon, but if it helps bury the Rangers in their little hole, then I'm all for it. I still say Washington in 6.

Bruins vs. Maple Leafs - Don't know much about the Maple Leafs (other than the Lebanese guy scoring a bunch off the Isles that one game - and probably others too), and Boston's slipping, so I'll say this series gets doesn't end quickly either. I still think Boston will pull through, but for now I'll go with Maple Leafs in 7.

Blackhawks vs. Wild - I don't think the Blackhawks will be _quite_ the unstoppable powerhouse they were for the first 2/3s of the regular season, but they'll do damage in the post-season. They'll win for sure, but I won't be surprised if the Wild bring this to 6.

Anaheim vs. Detroit - Don't know much about Anaheim, but there's gotta be some reasons why they're 2nd. Even if the Wings are far from being that dynasty they once were, their "never say die" mentality that they've had since the 90s (and maybe even before that?) is still there. Somehow, I see them pulling through and winning, but again, I haven't followed the Ducks at all.

Vancouver vs. San Jose - Somehow, I thought San Jose would be higher in the postseason seeding, but maybe they had some drop-offs late in the season or something. Like the aforementioned series, I know more about the lower-seeded, more popular team than I do the higher one. I have no prediction on this one. Hell, I doubt I'll even be able to watch this series at all.

St. Louis vs. Los Angeles - Never liked the idea of Los Angeles (or _any_ California located team, for that matter - except maybe San Jose... maybe) getting anywhere near a Stanley Cup, much less winning one. I'll absolutely be rooting against them. I've never given two ****s about the Blues, but here's wishing them a second round exit this year (like usual).

I'll do the next round(s) a bit later on.


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> Alex Steen had a crazy game, with more luck he could have had like 5 goals really. Stupid play by Quick to lose it but the Blues dominated most of that game. Can't wait for the Bruins Leafs tonight!


looking 4ward to it as well! i hope the bruins win so i can talk trash 2 my dad and brother xD


----------



## Gavroche

It's gonna be Pens over Blackhawks as much as I want my Rangers to win, they'll get out of the first round in 6 or 7 over the caps then lose to Pitt.


----------



## Limmy

Lol leafs!


----------



## Cam1

This is the Bruins Leafs I know and love, talk about getting dominated lol. 4-1 is actually deceiving, it looks like one of those 7-0 games from last year.

Ah, this series will be fun. Good end to the birthday, Bruins beat up Toronto, Red Sox beat up Toronto, and the Celtics win. I like it.


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> This is the Bruins Leafs I know and love, talk about getting dominated lol. 4-1 is actually deceiving, it looks like one of those 7-0 games from last year.
> 
> Ah, this series will be fun. Good end to the birthday, Bruins beat up Toronto, Red Sox beat up Toronto, and the Celtics win. I like it.


Loved watching the Leafs get destroyed, and the Canucks lost on top of that! great day


----------



## BlazingLazer

I guess I shouldn't have been very surprised when I got home to see the Penguins up 5-0 at the start of the 3rd, but I was hoping for at least not as much of a beatdown as it was. Butch Goring explained that it was probably the bodies of the players not in sync and not matching up to the excitement going on in their heads. Not many guys on the team have hit playoffs, so I can at least understand that part.

Hopefully, this wakes them up at least a little bit to put on a better fight for game 2.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Gavroche said:


> It's gonna be Pens over Blackhawks as much as I want *my* Rangers to win, they'll get out of the first round in 6 or 7 over the caps then lose to Pitt.


I wasn't aware Glen Sather posted here. Neat!


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Gavroche said:


> It's gonna be Pens over Blackhawks as much as I want my Rangers to win, they'll get out of the first round in 6 or 7 over the caps then lose to Pitt.


I agree completely


----------



## skinpunk

I recently went on too playoff mode on NHL13 for PS3 and it was the Penguins vs the Red Wings in the Stanley Cup final witch was laughable... I mean the Penguins are a strong possibility but I dont think the Red Wings have that great a shot at being there lol


----------



## Cam1

Gavroche said:


> It's gonna be Pens over Blackhawks as much as I want my Rangers to win, they'll get out of the first round in 6 or 7 over the caps then lose to Pitt.


I'm gonna go with neither team makes the SCF


----------



## Zeppelin

Limmy said:


> Loved watching the Leafs get destroyed, and the Canucks lost on top of that! great day


Why the hate for the Canucks? We have the best fan support in the NHL.


----------



## Cam1

Scabs and Rags lose, nice.


----------



## Cam1

Wow, Lars Eller got destroyed... What an awful pass.


----------



## Cam1

Seidenberg and Boychuck paired together against Toronto... How about never again!


----------



## Miss Maple

It's a shame the Canucks lost last night. I'm happy that the Leafs beat the Bruins today.


----------



## Cam1

Islanders up 2-0 6 minutes in and dominating, I love it. How awesome would it be if they won this series?


----------



## Limmy

penguins down 2-0 already!

and when the sharks win the Canucks will be down 3 games  tis a beautiful day


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> Islanders up 2-0 6 minutes in and dominating, I love it. How awesome would it be if they won this series?


Damn! beat me 2 it xD


----------



## Cam1

Well that lead lasted a whole 5 minutes.


----------



## Xtraneous

lold


----------



## Zeppelin

Miss Maple said:


> It's a shame the Canucks lost last night. I'm happy that the Leafs beat the Bruins today.


I can't believe they lost that game. They were like dominating in overtime and then all of a sudden the Sharks scored. Hopefully the Canucks win tonight.


----------



## Cam1

Nice line brawl, lol. Scabs getting pounded all over the ice.


----------



## Cam1

Typical Subban, start throwing punches before the other player can get his gloves off. I seriously don't know how anyone could actually like this team. Hope there are no Hab fans here to see this, lol.

Sens are awesome though.


----------



## Swamp Preist

I don't particularly care for either Montreal or Ottawa, but their first round playoff series has got to be the most entertaining of them all. You can definitely fell the energy (and the hate) from the crowd. Great rivalry!


----------



## BlazingLazer

Cam1 said:


> Islanders up 2-0 6 minutes in and dominating, I love it. How awesome would it be if they won this series?


Leave it to Crosby to let his left leg slip and give the Islanders the penalty in order for Pittsburgh to take it. That's all of the game I caught.

On the plus side, they at least made it a game that both ends fought hard as hell to take. Gotta love the Game 2 comeback too! When I tuned in, it was 3-1, Pittsburgh. And here I was thinking "Oh no, more of the same." Wasn't expecting the Islanders to get sparked up like that.

Note to Kyle Okposo: Get into more fights, please!



Cam1 said:


> Typical Subban, start throwing punches before the other player can get his gloves off. I seriously don't know how anyone could actually like this team. Hope there are no Hab fans here to see this, lol.
> 
> Sens are awesome though.


As much of a jackass and how repetitive I sound like, I'm seriously hoping someone injures him. Dude has little no respect for other players in the game. Just him alone makes me root against Montreal (I've always preferred Ottawa, anyway).


----------



## BlazingLazer

Some other observations:

- Caught Game 2 of Toronto/Boston, with Jim Hughson commentating. Now, I remember him from all those PC NHL games I played and whenever someone scored in those games, his goal scoring calls sounded fine. Whenever I hear him call a goal scoring on TV, he sounds like his voice is breaking very awkwardly, as if he's going through puberty during it. Case in point, the van Riemsdyk goal (which was a sick goal - and a good way to spend his 24th birthday, too!).

- I heard Pierre Maguire say the name Regina numerous times during the Chicago/Minnesota series. Never do I want to hear that guy enunciate the syllables "GY-nuh" ever again. Ugh...

- Go Caps, go (ok, this one isn't really an observation, but **** it).

- What the hell is going on with Vancouver? Was it a fluke that they finished third?

- As evidenced by the games between Chicago and Minnesota, building tension and animosity between two playoff teams always makes a series that much more interesting and worth watching, no matter how boring two teams can be.

- I've had about enough of Jonathan Quick to last me about 2 or 3 full seasons. Come on, St. Louis.


----------



## Cam1

7 points in 3 games for Krejci, good to see that line clicking. Good game from Rask.

Now go Blues!


----------



## yourfavestoner

Pumped for Game 4 tomorrow. Man, would I have loved to be at game three live. That'd of been insane. 

When he isn't busy slobbering over the Sedins, Hughson is a pretty good commentater.


----------



## Zeppelin

I'm super pissed at the Canucks. Can't even figure out how to win a playoff game. What ever happened to the 2011 Canucks? They have lost 9 out of 10 of there last playoff games. 
I hope they manage to comeback, but by the way they are playing, they are going to to get killed tomorrow.

Go Canucks.


----------



## Cam1

yourfavestoner said:


> Pumped for Game 4 tomorrow. Man, would I have loved to be at game three live. That'd of been insane.
> 
> When he isn't busy slobbering over the Sedins, Hughson is a pretty good commentater.


Is he the one who's been doing the Sens-Habs series? It's almost funny listening to the announcers, they so clearly dislike the Sens (or love the Habs).


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Zeppelin said:


> I'm super pissed at the Canucks. Can't even figure out how to win a playoff game. What ever happened to the 2011 Canucks? They have lost 9 out of 10 of there last playoff games.
> I hope they manage to comeback, but by the way they are playing, they are going to to get killed tomorrow.
> 
> Go Canucks.


Losing in the Cup finals the way they did...it was hard to get there, hard to go through it...but it's even harder to get back there. I bet so many guys on that team are still drained, mentally, from how close they came to winning only to have it taken away.


----------



## Cam1

Interesting how Gallaghers instigator in the last 5 mins and Bourques blatant elbow to the head is ignored by the league, but Gybra is suspended for a seemingly legal hit.


----------



## Cam1

Yay Islanders! Fleury losing it in the playoffs again.


----------



## intheshadows

Sayonara, Vancouver.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Great game for the Islanders. I don't think I've seen them play more sparked and with more determination than in last night's game.

What a collapse by Fleury. He was really beating himself up on the bench during the last few minutes of the game, it was almost comical. Vokoun could be starting now.

Can't wait for Games 5 and 6!


----------



## BlazingLazer

Oh, and I hope Morrow and Malkin seriously get their *** beat in this series. How the **** did Morrow not get penalized at least twice with not only the beatdown on the ice, but the shoving of Martin into the Penguins' bench?

Good thing cooler heads prevailed with the Islanders in not letting the Penguins get under their skin too much. They've been a lot more disciplined lately. They're better off continuing that route than giving in to beating on Malkin, which he deserves anyway.

Haha, Vancouver.


----------



## Limmy

:boogieNow if only the Leafs and the Pens can get eliminated:boogie


----------



## The Patriot

Went to the Leafs game at Maple Leaf Square on Monday as well, Boston just jumped all over our mistakes, it got good physically at the end, when we got there toward the end of the second period people were already leaving, there was at least a glimmer of hope in all of us at that point that The Leafs would pull out a win, Than Kessel Scored and we held our breath hoping for 2 more goals but Boston pounced on us, we missed some big opportunities too, plus Rask was really on his game at the end.


----------



## Cam1

BlazingLazer said:


> Oh, and I hope Morrow and Malkin seriously get their *** beat in this series. How the **** did Morrow not get penalized at least twice with not only the beatdown on the ice, but the shoving of Martin into the Penguins' bench?
> 
> Good thing cooler heads prevailed with the Islanders in not letting the Penguins get under their skin too much. They've been a lot more disciplined lately. They're better off continuing that route than giving in to beating on Malkin, which he deserves anyway.
> 
> Haha, Vancouver.


I got a little too excited when I saw Hamonic and Malkin with the gloves off, too bad everyone jumped in. He's a very sneakily nasty player. It's now a best of 3 series, go Islanders.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Cam1 said:


> I got a little too excited when I saw Hamonic and Malkin with the gloves off, too bad everyone jumped in. He's a very sneakily nasty player. It's now a best of 3 series, go Islanders.


Yeah, that's the perfect way of describing how Malkin gets. I'm glad Hamonic is not the type to take **** like that. Hopefully all those Penguins that jumped in incur further wrath from Martin and gang, haha. But they also gotta be careful. It's definitely apparent that coach Bylsma told his team before the game to try to antagonize the Islanders and incite penalties to knock them down that way. I'm also glad the Islanders having none of it.

This might be the most exciting series right now.


----------



## Cam1

I picked the Canucks to sweep the Sharks not the opposite :stu

Will be interesting to see how the off season goes for the Canucks. They can't keep screwing with Schneider. Luongo has to go, even though they won't get even close to what they want for him. I think they also could have held on to Hodgson a bit longer and then traded him for a winger better than Kassian. Seemed like a good fit having 3 solid centers. Teams think they can cure "softness" by bringing in tough guys but it seems that this softness is more character related than physical (just look at Buffalo).


----------



## Zeppelin

Cam1 said:


> I picked the Canucks to sweep the Sharks not the opposite :stu
> 
> Will be interesting to see how the off season goes for the Canucks. They can't keep screwing with Schneider. Luongo has to go, even though they won't get even close to what they want for him. I think they also could have held on to Hodgson a bit longer and then traded him for a winger better than Kassian. Seemed like a good fit having 3 solid centers. Teams think they can cure "softness" by bringing in tough guys but it seems that this softness is more character related than physical (just look at Buffalo).


The Canucks are a mess. I wouldn't be suprised if the mangement is fired. As a Canucks fan, that series was hard to watch. The Canucks have lost 8 of there past 9 playoff games. I don't really know what has to change, but there is alot of work that needs to be done.

Also, the penalties seemed to kill the Canucks in that series. They need to work on that too.


----------



## Jay-Son

Fleury has been atrocious...Bylsma needs to put egos aside here and start Vokoun.


----------



## Cam1

Dang this game is intense. OT time, end this soon Boston I gotta work at 5 AM


----------



## Cam1

Yay, Krejci with hat trick for the win. 5 goals and 5 assists in 4 games, not bad lol.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Put a fork in the Leafs.

Caps have looked more like their horrific early season selves these last two games. Erskine's penalty was hilariously bad.


----------



## Swamp Preist

I can't believe Montreal is on the brink of elimination. Well... yeah I can, but I hope they make a comeback as I was kinda looking forward to a Montreal-Pittsburgh playoff series. The regular season games, when these two teams went head-to-head, were quite entertaining.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

FIGHT OR DIE WILD! Time to turn it around


----------



## Cam1

Ole ole.


----------



## Limmy




----------



## intheshadows

Once again, Canadian teams are falling like dominoes. :roll


----------



## The Patriot

Great decision by Dan Bylsma to put in Thomas Vokoun, he was out to show why he's worthy of playing and he showed it, there were some miscommunications mainly on offense, Defense was sloppy but Vokoun read the Islanders shots perfectly. 

You can't underestimate the Penguins, I know there are people who would like nothing more than to see them collapse like a house of cards but they won't go down, The Islanders will have to fight hard to earn their wins and if the Pens can work out some defensive problems and fix up the little line issues they have they should be able to take advantage.

So nervous about tomorrow, Leafs are in a Do or Die situation, Well I am P'eed off with what Dion Phanuef did he's not solely to blame for our collapse but I'm very disheartened that we are where we are but I am so proud of this team for getting back into the playoffs and playing such an intense series. 

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

intheshadows said:


> Once again, Canadian teams are falling like dominoes. :roll


There's only one Canadian team, and it's currently playing in Sweden. :duck 
For the life of me, I'll never understand why so many Canadian's want the teams from other Canadian cities to do well...I can only understand loving your home-town team. I'm a Bruins fan, and I was before Ottawa got a team, but I live so close to Ottawa that I can't help but have a soft spot for them.

The Leafs, Habs and Canucks are 3 of my top 3 least favourite teams.


----------



## KPanthera

Montreal made me cry, multiple times


----------



## Cam1

the cheat said:


> There's only one Canadian team, and it's currently playing in Sweden. :duck
> For the life of me, I'll never understand why so many Canadian's want the teams from other Canadian cities to do well...I can only understand loving your home-town team. I'm a Bruins fan, and I was before Ottawa got a team, but I live so close to Ottawa that I can't help but have a soft spot for them.
> 
> The Leafs, Habs and Canucks are 3 of my top 3 least favourite teams.


Ah, it's nice to see someone from Canada say this. I don't understand the whole Canadian team allegiance thing. Same with the original 6.


----------



## Cam1

From 7th player award to the 8th d-man. Really not sure what Hamilton has done that has caused the Bruins to avoid playing him. Honestly he's less of a liability than Ference and Boychuk defensively, and a hell of a lot better offensively. Also great on the PP.

Redden out Bartowski in ... :stu


----------



## Limmy

ive decided im gonna post this everytime some1 gets eliminated


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cam1 said:


> Ah, it's nice to see someone from Canada say this. I don't understand the whole Canadian team allegiance thing. Same with the original 6.


A lot of it is from fans who aren't hardcore fans...so they seem to think that if a team based in a Canadian city wins the Cup, then that city had something to do with it...like the players won, but a Canadian city also won...which is crap. 
The players win. The players get the Cup, in the summer. If the Calgary Flames win the Cup(lol), the Cup doesn't stay in Calgary past the Stanley Cup parade...it travels with each player, most, if not all, of whom aren't from Calgary.

On the flip side, I have American friends who bug me about a Canadian-based team having not won since 1993...I have to remind them that I was cheering for LA in 1993 after Boston was embarrassed by Buffalo.


----------



## Jay-Son

Minnesota Wild were dreadful. Koivu must have been the most disappointing 1st line centre in the playoffs:

5GP 0 G 0 A 0 P -6 8 PIM, 11 shots

Anyways, 2nd round looks fantastic so far. 

Kudos to the Sens, looks like they can rub it in the Leafs' face this year. If Spezza comes back, this would be the prime Cinderella team, and they could most definitely upset the Penguins.


----------



## BlazingLazer

The Patriot said:


> Great decision by Dan Bylsma to put in Thomas Vokoun, he was out to show why he's worthy of playing and he showed it, there were some miscommunications mainly on offense, Defense was sloppy but Vokoun read the Islanders shots perfectly.


It was pretty much a no-brainer by Bylsma (especially seeing as though Vokoun shut down the Islanders pretty much whenever they met in the regular season - not that the regular season numbers mean the same thing will occur in the playoffs... I mean, look at Nabokov, he's a whole other goalie come playoff time), but it didn't help quite as much as the Islanders letting that one little bad mistake turn into many, which of course bit them in the *** hard last night's game.

After that 1st goal by that kindergartener Tyler Kennedy, I knew it was all downhill afterwards. There was always a chance (or chance*s*) that the Islanders would come back, but they played like they all had way too many shots of tequila in their dressing room during the 1st intermission.



> You can't underestimate the Penguins, I know there are people who would like nothing more than to see them collapse like a house of cards but they won't go down, The Islanders will have to fight hard to earn their wins and if the Pens can work out some defensive problems and fix up the little line issues they have they should be able to take advantage.


Funny, you could swap the Islanders and the Penguins here in this paragraph, and that would have been the main point and analysis by most I've seen. I do agree that more people want to see the Penguins go down, and I can't say I'm not one of them (regardless of any Islander "bias" that might come off). Many expected the Islanders go get knocked out in no more than 5 games, so I also take it as somewhat of a personal victory knowing that the Islanders were able to bother Pittsburgh enough to keep this going to 6 games (assuming that it _only_ goes to 6).


----------



## The Patriot

Thank you God, You Brilliant and Beautiful you know what's, can't believe it, what an intense and heart stopping game. Leafs though pull out the victory. So Happy right now, Need this game so bad on Sunday, what fighters, Reimer is a Beast. :clap:clap GO LEAFS GO. Keep on coming Leafs, LEAF LOUD LEAF PROUD. 

Looking Forward to seeing what sort of line assignment Bylsma puts out for Saturday's game against The Islanders, if he keeps it the same as last night or does more to close out the middle and align guys where they can create high traffic. Fleury needs a good off season to regroup and rebuild his game, they are obviously not the 2009 Pens. They need to get back that edge that made them so dominate. 

Thank goodness though for The Leafs, we needed that.


----------



## Limmy




----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## Cam1

Disappointing effort the first 2 periods, but the Leafs are lucky to have held on in the third, one of the most lopsided periods of hockey I've seen. Bruins possession time was ridiculous. If only Seguin could bury one of the several chances a game he gets.

I suspect the Bruins will win in Toronto and it will be because of the Bergeron line.

Go Islanders!


----------



## Cam1

Islanders should totally try to sign Anton Khudobin this off season. Lots of good young players that aren't even on the NHL roster yet (De Haan, Niño, Reinhart, etc,). With some good goaltending they would be so much better than they are all ready.

Also, they should interview Orpik after every game, he's pretty damn good at them lol.


----------



## Limmy

:c aw i was hoping the islanders could beat the pens


----------



## silentcliche

Tough loss for the Isles. They totally deserved a Game 7 but that's the way she goes sometimes.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Nabokov was absolutely terrible in this series. Guy couldn't stop a beach ball. It's amazing the Isles managed to win two games with him playing the way he did. If Nabokov even plays average, they likely take the series.

Sens can beat the Penguins. Not a doubt in a mind. That team was very far from impressive against the Isles. Unlike the Isles, we've actually got a capable netminder. I'm excited.


----------



## BlazingLazer

**** Orpik.

Go Sens.

Islanders made a great effort and had a nice season.

2013-2014 will be better.


----------



## Ape in space

hope the Leafs can hold on for 6 more minutes. Honestly I didn't believe they'd make it this far when they went down 3-1.


----------



## Cam1

Miss the net or shoot it directly into Reimers chest. It's amazing how bad this offense has been with the exception if the first line. If it weren't for Krejci this would be Leafs in 5. Sigh. They better win tomorrow.


----------



## minimized

Let's go now, Wings, and may the Sens spank the Pens.


----------



## Ape in space

Game 7! I can't believe it.

Before this game, the Leafs' puckhandling was just awful. They just couldn't control the puck, kept turning it over and Reimer couldn't control rebounds. It looked much better the last game and especially today. That alone made all the difference.


----------



## Cam1

Bruins have the experience winning 3 game 7s in 2011 but Toronto seems to want it so much more. I'm so excited yet a little nervous for the game. This series has been pretty good so far. Thank god for Krejci or the Leafs would have put them away days ago.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

yourfavestoner said:


> Nabokov was absolutely terrible in this series. Guy couldn't stop a beach ball. It's amazing the Isles managed to win two games with him playing the way he did. If Nabokov even plays average, they likely take the series.
> 
> Sens can beat the Penguins. Not a doubt in a mind. That team was very far from impressive against the Isles. Unlike the Isles, we've actually got a capable netminder. I'm excited.


If Vokoun starts the series, it's a sweep. I'm less worried about the Sens than the Isles due to them having less speed and a lot of older players who will wear down over the series (Gonchar, Alfredsson, Phillips)

Pens in 5


----------



## Gavroche

Ranger fan here, hard to believe this is the 25th Rangers-Caps playoff game since 2009. Rangers win this 2-1 in regulation.


----------



## Cam1

Second time the Bruins have given away the momentum by taking a stupid penalty. You'd think they are the team in the playoffs for the first time in 10 years.


----------



## Gavroche

1-0 rangers!


----------



## CoastalSprite

...I can't say I saw this coming. The score I mean. I thought the Buds certainly stood a chance, but not like this.

I was conflicted about who I would rather win; I don't want to hear from the Buds fans that they did what we couldn't do :eyeroll

Sure looks fun in Toronto though. Go out and enjoy the atmosphere in Maple Leaf square or whatever that is if you can, SAS Leafs fans... I did it for the Nucks back in 2011 and don't regret it  Subconscious jinx? I'm not sure :b


----------



## Cam1

How pathetic.


----------



## Ape in space

You have got to be kidding!!!


----------



## Cam1

Wow. Yes Sprite, you jynxed it


----------



## Mousey9

I stopped watching at 4-1 smh...


----------



## CoastalSprite

...please don't hurt me :hide

Oh who am I kidding. I'm glad I'm on the other side of the country ._.


----------



## gunner21

I'm loling at leafs fans


----------



## cooperativeCreature

Condolences to leafs fans.


----------



## Ape in space

****ing unbelievable. Ape smash now. 



Ape in space said:


> I wonder what new and innovative ways they'll come up with to disappoint me this time.


And now I know.


----------



## CoastalSprite

Oh man.. I'm sorry Leafs fans  Your team will grow from this and be better next year. Props for what they did this season, and big hugs.


----------



## Cam1

Holy ****, did that really just happen?


----------



## Jay-Son

Go Leafs go! Lmao

That is one for the ages, it must be difficult being a leaf fan.


----------



## Joeality

Leafs are the best at snatching defeat from the jaws of victory, way to go losers.


----------



## The Patriot

:no:no I'm absolutely devastated. This is completely heartbreaking right now, we had this game all the way and it slipped out of our grasp, tears are falling, HeartBreak in TO this was not supposed to be. My condolences to my fellow Leaf Fans, I can't believe what we just witnessed. 

We were supposed to write the Cinderella story and it slipped out of our reach, this was our Game 7 What happened, how did we come so far, we were suppose to slay the dragon but it was not meant to be  I am shaking, this is a horrible feeling. 

GO LEAFS GO. Always and Forever. I'm sad but I have faith in Next year, we have to take away lessons from this game, I am Leaf Nation and I won't stop believing in us. Thank you Leafs for making it this far, for giving Leaf fans a time to remember, you gave us something to believe in. We fought to the end but we were out played by a more determined and hungry team. 

I'm immensely proud of the warrior spirit and fight our boys have, this team rose above adversity, rose to prove themselves worthy and I am damn proud of where we came from, even if we didn't make it into round 2 The Leafs made a memorable effort to beat a team that knows how to get it done when the chips are down. They took it to us and in the end they won. Congrats to them and to us Thank you Leafs for all you have done. GO LEAFS GO. 

How we let a 4-2 lead slip away is unbelievable but there's no point going into What If's. I get there's people snickering at us right now. I'd be laughing too at this if I wasn't sad but in that sadness is an immense pride at the run we had. 

Now that The Leafs are out I'm hoping on The Detroit Red Wings BandWagon the rest of these playoffs, I really hope they can win in Round 2, maybe I'm looking for them to be the Cinderella story vs The Hawks. Just feel like I should take them, I know I'm setting myself up but I need some way to shake off the Nightmare that's coming, the dream where I see us winning and it all falls away.


----------



## Ape in space

Washington's gone too. 5-0 loss. They are my 2nd favourite but they're eliminated now. This day just gets more and more ridiculous. I'll just have to put all my eggs on my 3rd favourite team, San Jose. Oh well, better luck next year.


----------



## Christa25

How did I not just have a heart attack?
Seriously, when we scored to tie it up, I was hyperventilating.


----------



## Cam1

Krejci line with 11/18/29 combined over the series, unreal.


----------



## The Patriot

Got to hand it to Detroit. I mean this is easily the toughest season they've had during their 22 consecutive Playoff appearances. I mean... I can't even put it into words. They lost Lidstrom, Stuart, Holmstrom and Hudler. 

The year before that they lost Rafalski. This is a team that has had to rebuild this year more so than any other year under Ken Holland's watch. It may not seem like much to those who're used to the Wings' continued success... but to see them doing it like this is just really awesome. 

The Red Wings D isn't very good but I do think they can roll 12 forwards that can compete--and have success--against every one of Chicago's lines, though. Their 3rd line is just so unbelievably good. 

I'm just hoping Detroit can find a way to get rid of some of these fundamental mistakes in their own end. Sometimes it looks like they can't even execute a clear. A lot of these mistakes are happening too frequently this season for me to believe they will just contain themselves against Chicago, but one can only hope. This series could be Chicago in 5 or it could go 7. 

GO LEAFS GO. Maple Leafs Forever but I'm flying with The Wings. GO Wings.:boogie


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

CoastalSprite said:


> ...I can't say I saw this coming. The score I mean. I thought the Buds certainly stood a chance, but not like this.
> 
> I was conflicted about who I would rather win; I don't want to hear from the Buds fans that they did what we couldn't do :eyeroll
> 
> Sure looks fun in Toronto though. Go out and enjoy the atmosphere in Maple Leaf square or whatever that is if you can, SAS Leafs fans... I did it for the Nucks back in 2011 and don't regret it  Subconscious jinx? I'm not sure :b


...nicely done, my friend!!! :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## BlazingLazer

After that second goal Boston scored, I was thinking "Oh, would they actually be able to come back?". By the third goal, I knew it was going to happen. I was kinda glad it went to overtime, even though I was still pulling for Toronto. Great finish to a Game 7, of all games, even if it's only the first round. A game they're going to be talking about for a while, for sure.

And Ovee-boy, you nearly break your neck to get #1 on the most goals scored, but you can't put away the Rangers of all teams? Talk about getting your priorities totally screwed up there, Alexis.

Obviously hoping for a Sens-Bruins semi-final now.


----------



## BlazingLazer

The Patriot said:


> Got to hand it to Detroit. I mean this is easily the toughest season they've had during their 22 consecutive Playoff appearances. I mean... I can't even put it into words. They lost Lidstrom, Stuart, Holmstrom and Hudler.
> 
> The year before that they lost Rafalski. This is a team that has had to rebuild this year more so than any other year under Ken Holland's watch. It may not seem like much to those who're used to the Wings' continued success... but to see them doing it like this is just really awesome.
> 
> The Red Wings D isn't very good but I do think they can roll 12 forwards that can compete--and have success--against every one of Chicago's lines, though. Their 3rd line is just so unbelievably good.
> 
> I'm just hoping Detroit can find a way to get rid of some of these fundamental mistakes in their own end. Sometimes it looks like they can't even execute a clear. A lot of these mistakes are happening too frequently this season for me to believe they will just contain themselves against Chicago, but one can only hope. This series could be Chicago in 5 or it could go 7.
> 
> GO LEAFS GO. Maple Leafs Forever but I'm flying with The Wings. GO Wings.:boogie


I'm starting to like the Red Wings all over again. They're nowhere near the team I loved way back in the 90s, but somehow avoiding their first playoff miss since 1990 and overcoming the Disney Ducks (who I'd love to see move to somewhere like Saskatoon to completely rid clean of their corny G-rated movie inception), I think I'm going to pull for them to get further and further. Vs. Chicago should be a great series, especially if they upset them (although I'm not really favoring one over the other too much).

Haha, and to think, back in 2008... Rafalski's goal in Game 5 of the Stanley Cup finals was less than a minute away from being the Cup winner. If only it was.

And please, let's get rid of the Kings already. They're the last team I wanted to see win a Stanley Cup, besides the "1940"s of course.


----------



## Jay-Son




----------



## Jay-Son




----------



## coldsorehighlighter




----------



## intheshadows

Jay-Son said:


>


lmfao


----------



## The Patriot

Predictions for Round 2. 

Pittsburgh vs Ottawa. I'm rethinking my whole approach to this, as a Canadian I actually want Ottawa to win as weird as that may sound from a Leafs fan but as a Canadian I'm taking Ottawa though Pittsburgh will be better than they were in round 1 so Ottawa will have to be careful (Ottawa wins series 4-2) 

San Jose vs LA Kings. Going to be a risk taker and go with the Underdog Sharks to win this but LA has experience on their side, I may end up regretting my decision but expect the unexpected. Still would like to see The Sharks win (La Forces game 7, Sharks win series 4-3) 

BlackHawks vs Red Wings. Chicago is an extremely good offensive team, the chances of Detroit beating them are very high but Detroit is my chance to recreate that Cinderella story The Leafs could not get done in Boston, Everyone's already going to be riding The Hawks I'm going outside of the box and taking a big chance going against Chicago. Is it possible that Detroit actually stuns Chicago and wins not likely but I'm playing with chance here. 
(Detroit forces Game 7. win 4-3)

Bruins vs Rangers. I'm still not entirely over the Piss beating my beloved Leafs took at the hands of the Bruins a team I have a great deal of respect and admiration for, congratulations to the Bruins fans here, you deserved this win it was a complete and epic collapse by us but you guys pushed it to the limit and ran all over us. In a true mark of respect I'm of course taking Boston over New York. 

No contest Boston takes this in 3 games. 

So lets hear or see em in this case


----------



## Christa25

That Chiarelli gif is amazing.


----------



## intheshadows

Where's limmy and his nanananana heyheyhey goodbye songs?


----------



## BlazingLazer

PIT-OTT - Going for Ottawa, but Pittsburgh will probably take the series in, say.... five?

BOS-NYR - You obviously know who I'm going for.

CHI-DET - This has the best chance of being a great series. I say Chicago wins it in 6, with Detroit winning either Games 2 and 5, or 3 and 4. My second pick is that Detroit somehow takes it in 7, but after last night's game, that looks a bit less likely than it already did (which was "not too likely").

The Battle of California - Going for the Sharks, but LA has the edge here. Possibly in 6. I really don't want to see the Kings advance any more, though. Also, notice that NO NHL analyst will pick against a Stanley Cup defender, until they are actually eliminated. Are they really afraid that taking a chance will make them look that silly?


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

who choked worse in the first round...

the leafs or ovechkin?


----------



## BlazingLazer

NeedleInTheHay said:


> who choked worse in the first round...
> 
> the leafs or ovechkin?


Patrice Bergeron relieved Ovechkin of bearing the worse burden.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay




----------



## Xtraneous

LOL^


----------



## intheshadows

Will Torres ever learn??

http://www.thehockeynews.com/articl...-of-series-against-Kings-for-hit-to-head.html

:no


----------



## The Patriot

intheshadows said:


> Will Torres ever learn??
> 
> http://www.thehockeynews.com/articl...-of-series-against-Kings-for-hit-to-head.html
> 
> :no


The NHL has learn't nothing since Todd Bertuzzi's hit on Steve Moore, I mean that was a career ending hit yet Todd Bertuzzi's still playing. So Unless The NHL starts by making an example out of Raffi Head Hunter Torres and throws him out of the league instead of just giving him suspensions he's going to continue doing it. The guy is a dirty player, provided the Sharks actually make it, suspend him for the next series too or have him ejected from the league altogether.


----------



## Cam1

Might have been one of the best games the Bruins have played all year. Great game, dominated that OT. Good to see Marchand score, he was all over the place.


----------



## The Patriot

Thought The RedWings Cycled the puck well in the first game, got into some penalty trouble and coughed up some bad shots but overall they played great on defensive throughout the first despite some breakout chances by Chicago and Howard hit his stride well 20 saves but by late in the second Chicago had found a way to out play Detroit. 

Some how it didn't fall into place for them but you go back and you study and you get ready for game two and you look at what you need to do, nobody said beating Chicago would be easy they are a great team, offensively dominate but you play to your strengths and keep the puck away from them, get bodies on them, keep their best guys away from the front. The Dominate scorers like Kane, Hossa and Toews. 

Move guys like Zetterberg in a position where they can have the best opportunity same with a guy like Abdelkater. Anyways Detroit will get another chance tomorrow. Go Wings. :clap:clap


----------



## Xtraneous

Well ****.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

I'm hoping for the Pens-Wings rubber match


----------



## Cam1

NeedleInTheHay said:


> I'm hoping for the Pens-Wings rubber match


This would be like the only time I root for the Wings


----------



## The Patriot

:clap:clap I PVR'd the match before I went out last night so I only got to finish up the first period but heard that The Wings won, I still have to see for myself what exactly happened but great to see that they evened it up, they just need to play better on the forecheck, stop shooting from the point all the time, they keep shooting point shots, they'll at least score 1 or 2 a game but it reminds me of how The Senators shoot. So going to continue watching Game 2 on my PVR and I'm looking forward to tomorrow. 

Go RedWings. :yes:


----------



## Cam1

I love the Bruins with Krug, Hamilton, and Bartowski. Lots of these scoring chances are coming because the defense can actually move the puck. I'd personally keep Redden and Ference out and keep 2 of the 3. Great game.


----------



## The Patriot

Love how The Wings contained The BlackHawks, kept pressure on Sharp keeping him off the puck and cycling the puck to the point, they aren't a predominately fast team and don't have great transitioning but they time everything, good job getting in front of the net, setting up that sneaky screen, playing through, Loved the goals by Filppula and Franzen, Brenden Smith was able to get that game 1 Monkey off his back. 

GO RedWings keep it up. Game 3 at The Joe Louis Arena tomorrow. Paint the Ice Red Wings. :yes, wow Boston also had quite the game against Lundquist, they were able to find an answer for him, solid playing, Ottawa has Jason Spezza back tonight for the first time since Jan 21st, Pittsburgh seems to have an answer for everything Ottawa's done. 

Can't wide to see The Wingdom tomorrow.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

When Marchand is skating and Lucic is crushing on the forecheck...the Bruins are tough to beat. Tuukka looks composed. And I agree Cam, the Bruins finally look to have a rushing defenseman...I was hoping the Bruins picked Ryan Murphy instead of Dougie Hamilton when that draft was happening. I'm happy to have been wrong(Dougie was the right pick) but we need a smaller, skating d-man...and Krug looks good.

Rangers are in tough, but they've had chances...just not burying. The Bruins are, that's why they're ahead 2-0.


----------



## Cam1

The Rangers should be better than they are. I think Tortarella's coaching style holds them back. Also, he's a really arrogant, pompous douche-bag. I hate how NBC/NHL glorifys that type of person.


----------



## Jay-Son

Cam1 said:


> The Rangers should be better than they are. I think Tortarella's coaching style holds them back. Also, he's a really arrogant, pompous douche-bag. I hate how NBC/NHL glorifys that type of person.


it's tough to judge coaches when you don't know what goes on behind closed doors.

I think Torterella's half-life as a coach dissolves quickly.

He did some amazing things with the Lightning, then after the lockout threw his goalies under the bus and got fired. He has brought some consistency to the rangers, a perennial playoff team with a defensive identity. He's a no non-sense type of coach who is extremely trenchant but he is ill-equipped to handle younger players it seems.

I think Torts is great for a veteran-laden team and the Rangers have quite a few young guys like Hagelin, stepan, Del Zotto, Mcdonagh, Brassard, and Staal all under 26 years of age and play major minutes. Tort led the Rangers to an over-achieving season last year, their best since the new millennium and they had a lot of character that bolstered them in the playoffs.

I point to Richards and Nash, both fairly absent, especially Richards, 1 point in 9 games. 2 guys that are pivotal to the PP, I doubt its Torts fault they haven't got going. Rangers need to get some support for Lundqvis tor he might lose motivation and get exasperated


----------



## Swamp Preist

I'm loving this Pittsburgh-Ottawa series. Even though game 3 was 0-0 for the longest time, it was still fun as hell to watch.


----------



## The Patriot

I'm anxious to see if Detroit can bring the game 2 energy level back to the Joe after coming off their best game of the playoffs and one of their best-played games of the season. I'm behind Ottawa winning their series against The Pens only in at least giving some hope to Canada after The Leafs fell apart. 

Plus I have no interest in seeing The Penguins win. Ottawa deserves to be here right now will they win? I hope so, New York is a team that's not going to go away easilyLundqvist won't stay quiet, he'll come back, Boston's still got massive fire power, Marchand will be on his game, you know Rask will play sharp, its just not going to be easy, Toronto was lucky we could even make it to a game 7 against Boston.


----------



## intheshadows

It sucks when you work nights and you can't see the whole late games.


----------



## The Patriot

I know the Boston fans here must be anxious to see The Bruins go up 3-0 tonight, if they continue to play the Krechji line, Boston is always fun to watch, So if you win this series who do you want to face next? All the best Boston


----------



## Cam1

Nice game, the Rangers look really bad all around and the Bruins are looking great, completely dominating the series. I think they're the only team that can make the Bruins PP look good.

Keep it up Wings, I don't really like them but Jimmy Howard and Gustav Nyquist were former University of Maine players so I'm pulling for them a little bit.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants

There is not enough sports talk on this site!


----------



## yourfavestoner

Sens had a nice run and a nice season. Pretty amazing they even made the playoffs with the amount of injuries they had, let alone made it out of round one. Penguins are just a (significantly) better hockey team.

Another year of development for the young guys and a relatively healthy team and they'll be back next year. That said, time for Bryan Murray to get serious about this team being in win now mode and pony up some money to get them over the top. Enough penny pinching.

Back to the rest of this year. Hate 4/6 teams left. Kings are easily the team I'm rooting for, but I'd cheer for the Sharks too. If it's going to be Pittsburgh in the final, I'd rather see Chicago than Detroit - I don't need a Pens/Wings round three.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cam1 said:


> Nice game, the Rangers look really bad all around and the Bruins are looking great, completely dominating the series. I think they're the only team that can make the Bruins PP look good.
> 
> Keep it up Wings, I don't really like them but Jimmy Howard and Gustav Nyquist were former University of Maine players so I'm pulling for them a little bit.


Jimmy Howard played Junior B hockey near my hometown when he was 15. My dad is good friends with the general manager of the team Howard played for back then, so I've been following his career with interest since then. He was a monster at Maine, and it's good to see him get the contract he just got, for a team like Detroit.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The New York Rangers, at Madison Square Garden, have played over 8 periods of hockey without their opponents getting one power-play. That is nearly impossible to do...


----------



## yourfavestoner

http://video.senators.nhl.com/videocenter/console?id=250467&lang=en

Epic. That's almost enough to inspire me to think the Sens have a shot to come back in this series.

Eh, not really. It's nice though.



the cheat said:


> The New York Rangers, at Madison Square Garden, have played over 8 periods of hockey without their opponents getting one power-play. That is nearly impossible to do...


Watching the Rangers try to run a power play is incredibly amusing.

I hate Boston, but man do I love watching the Rags lose. Mainly just so I can watch Tort's butthurt whining post game videos. There isn't a more overrated coach in hockey.


----------



## Cam1

the cheat said:


> The New York Rangers, at Madison Square Garden, have played over 8 periods of hockey without their opponents getting one power-play. That is nearly impossible to do...


The Rangers PP is so bad that instead of the Refs calling a penalty against them, they instead put them on the power play as punishment :lol

But really, how could they possibly miss the double minor when Chara was bleeding all over the place?


----------



## intheshadows

yourfavestoner said:


> Another year of development for the young guys and a relatively healthy team and they'll be back next year. That said, time for Bryan Murray to get serious about this team being in win now mode and pony up some money to get them over the top. Enough penny pinching.


It would be nice to see Alfredsson win it all.


----------



## Cam1

The linesman just said "**** you" to Tortarella hahaha...


----------



## Cam1

Too bad, but clinching at home is more fun


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Cam1 said:


> Too bad, but clinching at home is more fun


Not sure who is more happy about the Rangers win tonight...their fans, or Jeremy Jacobs...another home playoff game means about $1 million to $2 million for him...


----------



## yourfavestoner

Big celebration for the Rangers considering they're going to lose in Boston. It took a brutal mishap from Rask that'll never happen again and a brutal turnover that'll never happen again for the Rags to get two goals.

Breaking news - Torts is still an asswipe. He loves Brad Richards so much he buried him on the fourth line and then made him a healthy scratch for a flaming playoff game.


----------



## The Patriot

Is it just me or does Torts seem to put on an act for the camera's, he's talking about Brad Richards and suddenly he starts going off about how everyone can kiss his behind, he's either really a douchebag or he knows he's overrated that the only way to give himself and his team any recognition is to put on an A hole act in front of the camera. 

What exactly happened to Rask, did he fall or get a cramp? Wow its 1 game and already I see people talking about The Rangers pulling a Flyers come back and I was reading The Bruins facebook page and so called Bruins fans are saying the Bruins suck, Rask was horrible, one person even said its time to hop off the train haha 1 game and suddenly The Bruins have blown it, that's silly. 


Even before the start of the series, everyone was thinking Chicago's going to sweep this, they are too fast, have too many good players on the rush, Veterans, they will take this but from Game 2 onward Detroit emerged from the shadows they learn't how to adapt to Chicago's line, how to attack on the wing, dominate out front on the point and screen, Datysuk plays like the magician he is, Detroits frustrating them right now, shaking them up. 

A series that sports analyst thought would go Chicago's way is now turned the other way around its Detroit who's got the advantage looking to head into Checkmate, the favorites outdone by a team who after 1 loss found their edge. 

:clap


----------



## Ape in space

Tortorella's like a baby always throwing a tantrum. Waaa, I get asked simple questions and I'm too sensitive and offended to give straight answers. Waaa. Makes me want to smack him around to make him behave. I wish just one time that the reporters that he's dissing would fire back with a sarcastic comment or something to put him in his place and/or start an epic fight. Well, at least he provides entertainment.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Ape in space said:


> Tortorella's like a baby always throwing a tantrum. Waaa, I get asked simple questions and I'm too sensitive and offended to give straight answers. Waaa. Makes me want to smack him around to make him behave. I wish just one time that the reporters that he's dissing would fire back with a sarcastic comment or something to put him in his place and/or start an epic fight. Well, at least he provides entertainment.


Yeah, reporters are lame. I'd never take that lying down. I'd tell him something along the lines of "**** off" at the least. Overcompensating.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

getting closer to wings-pens part 3, i'd be pretty pumped if that happened.


----------



## cooperativeCreature

I like the Sens but as a Canuck fan I'm rooting for the Penguins because I need em to spank the Bruins.

Any other Canuck fans feel the same?


----------



## yourfavestoner

Man I need a Sens win tonight. I had such a brutal day yesterday, I need something to temporarily lift my mood - even though they'd probably just get whipped Sunday but come on.


----------



## Jay-Son

Hawks aren't done yet, I think they'll be fine.


----------



## yourfavestoner

yourfavestoner said:


> Man I need a Sens win tonight. I had such a brutal day yesterday, I need something to temporarily lift my mood - even though they'd probably just get whipped Sunday but come on.


So much for that.

Just an embarrassing series by Ottawa. Absolutely atrocious.

They'll be back next year but I better damn well see Bryan Murray actively try to improve this club to get us to the next level.

I already know I'll be cheering for whoever comes out of the West in the cup. Pittsburgh/Boston? Puke.


----------



## The Patriot

The Penguins proved themselves the better team, The Senators just had no answer for them, the only series I've been avoiding so far is The Sharks and Kings series, I don't know I'm not feeling it, plus I'm so drained after watching the earlier game that yeah don't feel like watching it. 

Hope The Bruins put The Rangers away tonight, I'll probably hear Torts after go on a rant about something that could easily be overlooked but he'll focus on it just so everyone can see how absolutely mad he is. Anyways I'm excited just to see where these playoffs go next. 

Best of luck tonight to my SAS Boston Bruins Fans. Put it away.


----------



## yourfavestoner

The Patriot said:


> The Penguins proved themselves the better team, The Senators just had no answer for them, the only series I've been avoiding so far is The Sharks and Kings series, I don't know I'm not feeling it, plus I'm so drained after watching the earlier game that yeah don't feel like watching it.
> 
> Hope The Bruins put The Rangers away tonight, I'll probably hear Torts after go on a rant about something that could easily be overlooked but he'll focus on it just so everyone can see how absolutely mad he is. Anyways I'm excited just to see where these playoffs go next.
> 
> Best of luck tonight to my SAS Boston Bruins Fans. Put it away.


Why's that? That and the Blackhawks/Wings have been far and away the best series to watch. I want the Kings to win but in a game seven.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

yourfavestoner said:


> So much for that.
> 
> *Just an embarrassing series by Ottawa. Absolutely atrocious.*
> 
> They'll be back next year but I better damn well see Bryan Murray actively try to improve this club to get us to the next level.
> 
> I already know I'll be cheering for whoever comes out of the West in the cup. Pittsburgh/Boston? Puke.


to be fair they played a team with a skill level well beyond theirs. ottawa had a pretty impressive season all things considered.


----------



## Cam1

Torey Krug with 4 goals in 5 games, as well as a ton of scoring chances and solid D-play? Totally did not expect this. Awesome.

Penguins - Bruins should be very fun to watch, unless your a fan of the several teams who hate both of them lol.


----------



## The Patriot

yourfavestoner said:


> Why's that? That and the Blackhawks/Wings have been far and away the best series to watch. I want the Kings to win but in a game seven.


 I am not into either The Sharks or The Kings and don't find myself really caring. I agree about The Wings and Hawks game, The Wings though were disappointing tonight, The Hawks were very determined and they out played the Wings but its about getting back up again.


----------



## The Patriot

Cam1 said:


> Torey Krug with 4 goals in 5 games, as well as a ton of scoring chances and solid D-play? Totally did not expect this. Awesome.
> 
> Penguins - Bruins should be very fun to watch, unless your a fan of the several teams who hate both of them lol.


I'm looking forward to that match up and I'm taking The Bruins in that one, it should be a tough physical match up as well as a very deep skilled one, I want to see who they match up.

What lines fit where, will Bylsma let Marc Andre Fleury start or do they keep in Volkoun. Who will Claude Julian put out, he'll probably put the Chara line against Crosby. Yeah I'm excited for that one, should be awesome.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

The Patriot said:


> I'm looking forward to that match up and I'm taking The Bruins in that one, it should be a tough physical match up as well as a very deep skilled one, I want to see who they match up.
> 
> What lines fit where, *will Bylsma let Marc Andre Fleury start* or do they keep in Volkoun. Who will Claude Julian put out, he'll probably put the Chara line against Crosby. Yeah I'm excited for that one, should be awesome.


:lol

Anyways the Malkin line will run wild and Pens win in 6.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

NeedleInTheHay said:


> :lol
> 
> Anyways the Malkin line will run wild and Pens win in 6.


Only if they get a lot of power plays. The Boston Bruins aren't the Islanders or Senators. I know the Penguins are good, and should be favoured, but it's very slight. The Bruins have the better defense and goalie. They have a Hall of Fame, Norris Trophy-worthy defenseman in Chara, the best defensive foward in Bergeron, and the Bruins likely have more Cup rings in their dressing room than the Penguins do.

Bruins in 7.


----------



## The Patriot

the cheat said:


> Only if they get a lot of power plays. The Boston Bruins aren't the Islanders or Senators. I know the Penguins are good, and should be favoured, but it's very slight. The Bruins have the better defense and goalie. They have a Hall of Fame, Norris Trophy-worthy defenseman in Chara, the best defensive foward in Bergeron, and the Bruins likely have more Cup rings in their dressing room than the Penguins do.
> 
> Bruins in 7.


Bruins 1929, 1939, 1941, 1970,1972,2011, 
Penguins, 1991.1992,2009 No contest there.

The Bruins have the edge defensively, the Penguins aren't the Leafs or the Rangers either but The Bruins still match any of their top lines. The Bruins have to keep penalties low, The Penguins were a quicker team against Ottawa. Bruins will get back quicker to contain the rush. I agree with everything you said, Bruins in 7.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The Patriot said:


> Bruins 1929, 1939, 1941, 1970,1972,2011,
> Penguins, 1991.1992,2009 No contest there.
> 
> The Bruins have the edge defensively, the Penguins aren't the Leafs or the Rangers either but The Bruins still match any of their top lines. The Bruins have to keep penalties low, The Penguins were a quicker team against Ottawa. Bruins will get back quicker to contain the rush. I agree with everything you said, Bruins in 7.


Oh I didn't mean which franchise has won the most Cups, I meant the players in the room...I think there are 17 Bruins that are playing(and healthy) who have won the Cup at least once. Pittsburgh has a few, too. But just saying this Boston team knows how to win.

I've seen a fully healthy Pittsburgh Penguins team lose, in the playoffs, to teams they shouldn't have lost to, and teams that weren't as good as this Boston team they'll be facing.

Pittsburgh SHOULD win, but I'm giving them a 55% chance. A little better than a coin flip, because they are a little better...


----------



## NeedleInTheHay




----------



## NeedleInTheHay




----------



## The Patriot

So it looks like the Sharks took a bite out of the Kings, live to play game 7, either the Wings bounce back and close the series or Chicago comes back and wins. There were Hawks and Wings Sharks and Kings each fighting to face Pittsburgh or Bruins for their Stanley Cup Rings


----------



## Cam1

I'm not really a Crosby hater, but this picture kills me.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

The Patriot said:


> So it looks like the Sharks took a bite out of the Kings, live to play game 7, either the Wings bounce back and close the series or Chicago comes back and wins. There were Hawks and Wings Sharks and Kings each fighting to face Pittsburgh or Bruins for their Stanley Cup Rings


im hoping for det/sj but im expecting chi/la


----------



## yourfavestoner

Told my dad tonight was game seven for the Dead Wings. Hawks take this series now.

This is one of the first times I've ever cheered for the Dead Wings. I hate them and the Hawks equally, but want the Dead Wings to win so the LA/SJ winner has home ice.


----------



## Cam1

yourfavestoner said:


> Told my dad tonight was game seven for the Dead Wings. Hawks take this series now.
> 
> *This is one of the first times I've ever cheered for the Dead Wings*. I hate them and the Hawks equally, but want the Dead Wings to win so the LA/SJ winner has home ice.


Same, I like San Jose the most in the west. I hope the Wings win tomorrow but it seems unlikely - maybe Howard steals the game....

Man, you must be really unhappy with the remaining teams, lol.


----------



## nwet96

Let's go Blackhawks!!! We aren't losing this now!


----------



## Cam1

Lets go Sharks, they are my favorite team remaining not named the Bruins.


----------



## Ape in space

BOO LA won. Sharks are my 3rd favourite team in the league and were my final hope. Pittsburgh is the only team left that I like.


----------



## Cam1

If the Hawks win tonight the remaining 4 teams will be the ones who have won the cup over the past 4 seasons. If the Wings win it will be 4 teams in the past 5 years, lol.


----------



## Jay-Son

Not sure why I can't stand the Kings, there is just something about them that irks me. I really want Hawks to win and am confident they will with home-ice advantage.

I predict Bruins beat the Pens in 6.


----------



## Cam1

Jay-Son said:


> Not sure why I can't stand the Kings, there is just something about them that irks me. I really want Hawks to win and am confident they will with home-ice advantage.
> 
> I predict Bruins beat the Pens in 6.


Bruins will have no problem scoring if their offense plays the way they did against the Rangers. If it weren't for Lundqvist there would have been several blow outs. Pitt isn't all that good defensively. Hopefully they can get a bunch past Vokoun and start some sort of goalie controversy like they did with Vancouver.

Same here, I really don't care for the Kings. I really like Kopitar and Richards but there's something about them that bothers me. I'd honestly rather see the Hawks than the Kings in the SCF if the Bruins win. Quick is too good.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Pens in 6

Kings in 7

what do you guys think?


----------



## intheshadows

Jay-Son said:


> Not sure why I can't stand the Kings, there is just something about them that irks me.


Ugly jerseys and logo?


----------



## Xtraneous




----------



## Jay-Son

intheshadows said:


> Ugly jerseys and logo?


Haha...I initially despised them cause they had Sean Avery. I guess Dustin Brown also gets on my nerves, he seems to go to extreme lengths to draw penalties at times.


----------



## Cam1

Bergeron v. Malkin? Possibly the least likely fight I could think of. This series is all ready heated, I like it.

I wonder what was going through Crosbys head.. Things aren't going my way, I'll pick a fight with Rask. I now remember why I don't like him.


----------



## Cam1

Hahaha. Shut them out in their own building. Awesome game.


----------



## minimized

Good job Boston, show that Crosby clown. Please.


----------



## KPanthera

Go Pittsburgh is all I can say. That was a disappointing start :/.


----------



## Christa25

I couldn't believe Crysby dared to push Rask like that. I thought he was going to retaliate by throwing milk crates at him or something. Glad to see he kept his cool.


----------



## The Patriot

Watching Boston whip the Penguins in their own building was epic, they dominated on the PK, down the middle, goal tending, on the wing, The Bruins did a great job controlling the puck, getting Pittsburgh off the puck and especially stopping Cindy Crysbaby who was held scoreless thanks to Rask, they are already talking about putting Flopping Fleury back in net Hahaha good luck with that one, Volkoun is out played and they are running for the hills. 


I actually laughed when Krechji's shot slowly went into the net, I was like :sus cause I was like no way that shot actually managed to go in. Crosby's looking at Chara and Chara says no little boy you can't have my stick. Rask though was the true star of the game, he completely shut down the Crosby/Malkin line, no chance. 

Excited for Monday's game, can't wait to see The Bruins do it again, They may put The Fleury Fairy in so you better be careful cause he might give you another shut out  Best match of these playoffs so far.


----------



## intheshadows

http://www.crowbarbenson.com/playoffs/


----------



## The Patriot

Bruins take game 2. 4-0 you heard it here first folks, game winner scored by Brad Marchand, first goal scored by Johnny BoyChuck, James Neal gets a penalty for high sticking, Fleury flops in net, Chara scores 2 goals after Boychuck to make it 3-0 and Marchand finishes it off (one can wish) The Red Sox are absolutely owning the Yankees, they've won twice already, and now Boston looks to make it a second win in a row I can imagine how much the Boston fans here are loving it.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Guess I shouldn't have been surprised that the times that I was out and away from the TV screen were also during the games that all the really cool stuff happened. Like the Penguins actually getting shut out, and the Big 2 Douche Crew of #87 and 71 getting very frustrated that they can't even handle it. I'd have loved it if Bergeron clobbered the **** out of Malkin, during that fight (another awesome part of the game that is not seen often enough, two star players fighting). Also, Kunitz getting an unsportsmanlike conduct (haha) and Cooke getting the business from the refs. Why hasn't this douchenozzle been suspended already?

And of course, Jonathan Quick getting PULLED. Awesome stuff, indeed. I'm sure it'll be back to the same boring nonsense once I start watching again, like right now.

Alright, game's about to start. Wheeee!!!


----------



## BlazingLazer

Nice! Quick Marchand goal (although weak as hell goal). Let the shutout streak continue!


...ok, back to the game.


----------



## Cam1

Lol Fleury comes in and immediately lets in a softy. 4-1 all ready, I see the Bruins running away with this one now that Fleury is in there.

This too much fun to watch.


----------



## The Patriot

Cam are you watching this... Holy smokes. That was a beautiful tic tac toe play by The Bruins, they are just toying with The Penguins, yikes, that is my favorite play of the playoffs so far, amazing. David Krechji no hesitation, boom. Ah was so close, well they scored now so 3-1 but they also put back in Fleury so lets see how long he manages to last, who's going to put on the Pads next...Sidney Crosby lol. 

Bruins are completely dominating this game, they have out shot, Brad Marchand 30 miles per hour out of nowhere to set up the first goal, their coming back and defending pucks in their Zone, their putting pressure on Pittsburgh's offense. 

Moving pucks up the wing, getting pucks in front of the net, timing their shots, it all seems to be working to their advantage right now. If they want to continue they have to keep up the high pressured offensive, continue to set the pace of this game, isolate the Crosby line, get in front of the net and attack rebound opportunities. 


Someone needs to get the PENS goalies some suntan lotion..That red light is going on so much they will get sunburned on the back of their necks..lol. Ho Hum Ho Hum Boston Completely destroyed Pittsburgh tonight but The Bruins know they can't get too comfortable, no lead is safe, They couldn't sweep The Leafs I doubt The Penguins are that easy. Still when Push comes to Shove, Chara and The Boys are grinding it out and giving the Penguins a fight to remember.


----------



## Cam1

I wonder how long red light Fleury lasts on Wednesday?


----------



## BlazingLazer

Great game to watch. 4-1 Bruins by only the 1st period, who would have sincerely thought? The Penguins were definitely zoned out almost the whole game. It seemed like they were more deflated this time around, as opposed to frustrated during the first game.

LOL, how fast they pulled the goaltender. They really are not used to enduring scores like these, are they? Haha! And even that couldn't save them!

Looking forward to Game 3!


----------



## BlazingLazer

Cam1 said:


> I'm not really a Crosby hater, but this picture kills me.


Haha, nice. It's like they're roomates in some sitcom!



Jay-Son said:


> Not sure why I can't stand the Kings, there is just something about them that irks me. I really want Hawks to win and am confident they will with home-ice advantage.





Cam1 said:


> Same here, I really don't care for the Kings. I really like Kopitar and Richards but there's something about them that bothers me. I'd honestly rather see the Hawks than the Kings in the SCF if the Bruins win. Quick is too good.





intheshadows said:


> Ugly jerseys and logo?





Jay-Son said:


> Haha...I initially despised them cause they had Sean Avery. I guess Dustin Brown also gets on my nerves, he seems to go to extreme lengths to draw penalties at times.


Yeah, there's just something about the LA Kings that's made me never like them. For me, it was probably stuff like the fact that LA is one of the least likely "hockey towns". Or that they were never really a big powerhouse of a team (save for Gretzky, 1993, and last year, even though I was figuring initially that last year was a fluke). Or their anemic old goal horn (the one that the St. Louis Blues have), that every other team seems to have adopted now for some reason - another horrible post-lockout change to the NHL. Or the fact that they never seem to have enough likeable players (by my standards). Or that on hockey threads on various forums I've browsed, there's almost no actual Kings fans present (meaning, the Kings are THEIR team).

I don't loathe them on a New York Rangers scale, but there's just something about them that just rubs me the wrong way (along with the Anaheim Ducks).


----------



## Limmy

Love seening the Penguins get destroyed thank you based bruins!


----------



## The Patriot

Check this out. A Bruins fan owns this guy at a Pittsburgh Bar.

Haha


----------



## Cam1

I think tonight's game will be close and maybe even go to OT. 4-3 or 5-4 Bruins. Jagr finally scores.


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> I think tonight's game will be close and maybe even go to OT. 4-3 or 5-4 Bruins. Jagr finally scores.


good call


----------



## Cam1

Damn, Greg Campbell breaks his fibula, stays on his feet and finishes the last 30-40 seconds of the PK, and skates of the ice under his own power. Tough loss. Wonder who dresses in his place?


----------



## The Patriot

Cam1 said:


> Damn, Greg Campbell breaks his fibula, stays on his feet and finishes the last 30-40 seconds of the PK, and skates of the ice under his own power. Tough loss. Wonder who dresses in his place?


Think Claude Juliens best option right now is to go with Kaspars Daugavins he'll give the Bruins Penalty Kill some Depth, it will give Coach Julien time to shuffle the line up a bit. Can't imagine being Greg Campbell and playing through that pain  incredible what he's done. Was an incredible game, Was quite the Edge of your seat thriller, kept thinking Maybe Krug would get the game winner but great to see it was Bergeron.


----------



## Cam1

The Patriot said:


> Think Claude Juliens best option right now is to go with Kaspars Daugavins he'll give the Bruins Penalty Kill some Depth, it will give Coach Julien time to shuffle the line up a bit. Can't imagine being Greg Campbell and playing through that pain  incredible what he's done. Was an incredible game, Was quite the Edge of your seat thriller, kept thinking Maybe Krug would get the game winner but great to see it was Bergeron.


Yeah, as long as its not Pandolfo I'm okay. I heard they might call up Ryan Spooner though. Soderberg is an option too, they could drop Peverly to the fourt line and put Kelly at center on the third.


----------



## BlazingLazer

3-0 now, wow. I'm hoping for a sweep tonight, of course. Bruins have to not get lackadaisical and shut the door on this one, before the Penguins get a chance to get up and breathe.

And I'm glad that Chicago was able to stop this series from getting tied. One more win, you can do it! I happened to fall asleep before both games ended, oh well.

I admire your arbitrary capitalization method, Patriot.


----------



## Cam1

I think Boston-Chicago Final would be awesome, hopefully both teams can shut the door in their next games so it can get started soon. They're probably the two best all around teams. Both have good goaltending, play good defense, and can score from all lines.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Cam1 said:


> I think Boston-Chicago Final would be awesome, hopefully both teams can shut the door in their next games so it can get started soon. They're probably the two best all around teams. Both have good goaltending, play good defense, and can score from all lines.


Yeah, a Boston-Chicago final is what I'm hoping for at this point.

Although, I can see one good aspect of the opposite, a PIT-LA final. Who would prevail? The Pens mighty offense or Jonathan Quick's stinginess. Sort of a "lesser of two evils" to root for, in a way.


----------



## Ape in space

Time for the Penguins to pull off an epic comeback. I believe in you! Actually I don't, but words are fun. What a disappointment though. My last hope for the cup is almost gone after my three top teams all got eliminated. I can stomach Chicago at least, so barring an epic comeback by the Penguins, I want them to win. I couldn't imagine anything worse than a Bruins-Kings final. uke


----------



## The Patriot

Holy Smokes What a Sweep by The Bruins. Man Their Defensive Counter Attacks and their PK was outstanding in this series, can't believe they held The Pens to only 2 goals  Incredible speed down the neutral Zone, great sense of timing Tuuka Rask is definitely MVP of this series and first Star. 

Should be the Clear front runner at this point for The Vezina, he completely owned The Pens, The Bruins 4th line was just near perfect. Got say even though it only went 4 games this this is the most exciting Match I've seen in the playoffs by far. 

Really wanted Jagr to score for the Irony of seeing him be the one to put the Nail in Pittsburgh's coffin. Congrats Bruins fans here you know who you are, Christa, Cam, Cheat, Its on to The Stanley Cup Finals, You have a real challenge now with Chicago. 

All the Best Bruins 

Congrats to The Boston Bruins, wow what an intense match, rooting on them now to win The Stanley Cup. Clearly they are the most physically gifted Hockey Team we have in The NHL, they dominate on nearly every level, speed, strength, shooting, defense, faceoff and puck control, etc etc


----------



## The Patriot

Ape in space said:


> Time for the Penguins to pull off an epic comeback. I believe in you! Actually I don't, but words are fun. What a disappointment though. My last hope for the cup is almost gone after my three top teams all got eliminated. I can stomach Chicago at least, so barring an epic comeback by the Penguins, I want them to win. I couldn't imagine anything worse than a Bruins-Kings final. uke


Unfortunately for you, All you have to worry about is a Kings come back and trust me the way Chicago's playing right now, I don't think The Kings are going to be mounding any comebacks. Bruins are in it to win it


----------



## Cam1

Iginla may have snubbed the Bruins but he helped them with that deflection. LOL. Tuukka was unreal, hopefully the other series ends tomorrow.


----------



## Cam1

Also, lol at the NBC post game. Bruins sweep them and they manage to talk nonstop about the Penguins. Millbury seems depressed, thought he was a Bruins homer.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Awesome! A sweep! Now, end it Chicago. Also, people here are actually going for Pittsburgh? LOL! You must really hate the Bruins, then. Boston-Chicago final is where it's at. Original 6, and both cities have quite the history in general. I have a hard time seeing how people want the other teams to meet each other in the final.



Cam1 said:


> Millbury seems depressed, thought he was a Bruins homer.


Somehow, I always believe that the guys at NBC Sports to root for the bandwagon team(s) that we all love to hate. I figured that he'd go towards the Bruins. But it seems that all them really hate it when the "hero" or the "savior" does not "win it all". It's all ok, though. Makes for a better story, despite the boring outcome they all hope for.

I was really glad the other day to see Bill Patrick instead of Liam McHugh (although, I don't really have too much against Liam, Bill Patrick just seems more professional). Jeremy Roenick instead of Mike Milbury. Darren Pang (Darren, where you been!?) instead of Pierre McGuire. If only it would stay that way! Plus, I've always thought Dave Strader was underrated as a sportscaster, as much as I'm getting used to Doc Emerick.


----------



## The Patriot

Oh Wow why am I not surprised. Crosby is crying that the only reason The Bruins Swept is because of unfortunate bounces, no Crosby unfortunately for you, you got bounced out, of course they will make it all about The Penguins, Maguire loves him his Crosby (as that one picture shows) So glad The Bruins swept them, haha only 2 goals for them and no goals for Malkin or you know who. 

Hope Chicago finishes it up tonight. Original Six Stanley Cup Final.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Just waiting for Tuukka to sign that long term deal so I can go ahead and safely purchase a #40 Bruins jersey...probably in the "Winter Classic" style. :yes


----------



## Cam1

the cheat said:


> Just waiting for Tuukka to sign that long term deal so I can go ahead and safely purchase a #40 Bruins jersey...probably in the "Winter Classic" style. :yes


Haha nice. I just recently bought my first actual jersey - Bergeron of course!

Something tells me LOTS of Rask jersey's will be selling


----------



## Cam1

I'm glad Chicago won, even though they are probably tougher to beat than LA. The series should be a lot of fun. The schedule totally sucks though, I work every Monday, Wednesday, and Saturday Night. That's 6 of the 7 games. Will have to call in sick if it gets to a clinching game, and record everything.


----------



## Cam1




----------



## The Patriot

Cam1 said:


>


LeB--ch would never survive in the NHL, he doesn't have the toughness of a guy like Greg Campbell. Great that Chicago Won last night, whew least Game 1 is on Wednesday. Go Bruins.


----------



## The Patriot

Haha Dan Bylsma has stated that, they have no plans to trade or drop Fleury, he said that Fleury is their number #1 Goalie for the future.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

The Patriot said:


> Haha Dan Bylsma has stated that, they have no plans to trade or drop Fleury, he said that Fleury is their number #1 Goalie for the future.


Bylsma will be gone soon so he will have no say in the matter, besides he's not a manager, only Shero can decide if he wants to buyout or trade Fleury.


----------



## No Real Help

I think Bylsma is nearing the end of the grace period he had from winning the cup back in '09. They've underachieved in three straight postseasons and with the talent they have on their roster, you know something's gotta give. Usually that ends with the coach being let go, whether it's his fault or not. I wouldn't be surprised to see Bylsma out this off-season, especially with the wealth of coaches available. 

As far as the team goes, it's pretty clear that their goaltending, and defense to a lesser extent, are the areas that need addressing. Outside of Brooks Orpik they don't really have any shutdown D, and it's clear that Fleury just isn't going to get the job done. Outside of his cup winning season his numbers are mediocre and his playoff performances have been dismal. At 36 (37?), Vokoun isn't getting any younger and won't be the solution. Like coaches this off season, there's a big market for goaltenders via free agency and the trade market. They'd be best to either package Fleury in a deal or buy him out and move in another direction. 

With Pittsburgh I also think they need a philosophy change. As a group they aren't very defensive minded and as we've seen in recent years, defense wins you championships. They need to implement a more balanced system so they aren't consistently allowing odd man chances and breaks because of their run-and-gun offense. As others have stated, this will probably happen through a new coach (or at least it should, we'll see if Shero has the stones to fire Bylsma).

/end rant


----------



## Limmy

:c im sorry Based Bruins! i cannot support you this time, Blackhawks win series 4-1


----------



## Cam1

No Real Help said:


> I think Bylsma is nearing the end of the grace period he had from winning the cup back in '09. They've underachieved in three straight postseasons and with the talent they have on their roster, you know something's gotta give. Usually that ends with the coach being let go, whether it's his fault or not. I wouldn't be surprised to see Bylsma out this off-season, especially with the wealth of coaches available.
> 
> As far as the team goes, it's pretty clear that their goaltending, and defense to a lesser extent, are the areas that need addressing. Outside of Brooks Orpik they don't really have any shutdown D, and it's clear that Fleury just isn't going to get the job done. Outside of his cup winning season his numbers are mediocre and his playoff performances have been dismal. At 36 (37?), Vokoun isn't getting any younger and won't be the solution. Like coaches this off season, there's a big market for goaltenders via free agency and the trade market. They'd be best to either package Fleury in a deal or buy him out and move in another direction.
> 
> With Pittsburgh I also think they need a philosophy change. As a group they aren't very defensive minded and as we've seen in recent years, defense wins you championships. They need to implement a more balanced system so they aren't consistently allowing odd man chances and breaks because of their run-and-gun offense. As others have stated, this will probably happen through a new coach (or at least it should, we'll see if Shero has the stones to fire Bylsma).
> 
> /end rant


If Fleury wouldn't have mental break downs every postseason I bet people would be talking about how amazing of a coach Bylsma is. I don't see how it's his fault. Terrible goaltending and Letang is a very overrated defenseman because of what he does offensively. I think he's a good coach for the Penguins, but the coach's always take the blame.


----------



## The Patriot

:sus Excuse a major expletive but how The Bleep did PK Cheap Shot Subban win the Norris Trophy, I kid you not, its been leaked out that PK Subban has won the Norris Trophy? really? Sidney Crosby would be a better candidate just for diving but seriously what the heck? 

I need to have that repeated to me very slowly, over and over, because I'm still not convinced I saw or even read it correctly, PK Subban won the Norris :/ are you freaking kidding me?


----------



## Cam1

The Patriot said:


> :sus Excuse a major expletive but how The Bleep did PK Cheap Shot Subban win the Norris Trophy, I kid you not, its been leaked out that PK Subban has won the Norris Trophy? really? Sidney Crosby would be a better candidate just for diving but seriously what the heck?
> 
> I need to have that repeated to me very slowly, over and over, because I'm still not convinced I saw or even read it correctly, PK Subban won the Norris :/ are you freaking kidding me?


It doesn't go to the best defenseman it goes to the one that scores the most. You'd think these professionals that vote/nominate would be more knowledgeable about the position. At least Letang didn't win, he's not very good defensively at all, Subban is decent.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Cam1 said:


> If Fleury wouldn't have mental break downs every postseason I bet people would be talking about how amazing of a coach Bylsma is. I don't see how it's his fault. Terrible goaltending and Letang is a very overrated defenseman because of what he does offensively. I think he's a good coach for the Penguins, but the coach's always take the blame.


yeah bylsma is so great he played an hall of famer who played his entire career at rw and put him on the left side, also changed up a power play that was over 30 percent through the first 2 rounds and then didn't score a single goal the entire ECF.

the list goes on but i don't feel like typing anymore


----------



## Cam1

NeedleInTheHay said:


> yeah bylsma is so great he played an hall of famer who played his entire career at rw and put him on the left side, also changed up a power play that was over 30 percent through the first 2 rounds and then didn't score a single goal the entire ECF.
> 
> the list goes on but i don't feel like typing anymore


And Iginla put up 9/14/23 in 28 games, that's pretty good. The PP was ineffective mainly because of Boston's defense and goaltending.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Boston won the Cup in 2011, back to the finals in 2013, and their "Stanley Cup window" looks like it should remain open for the next 6 to 8 years. It's a very good time to be a Bruins fan...


----------



## Christa25

Stanley Cup finals starting on my birthday. Awesome! Was around this time 2 years ago during the Bruins-'Nucks series, I was interviewed by the Boston Globe in my Bruins jersey at a local sports bar. 
Let's hope we take the Cup again!!


----------



## Cam1

Christa25 said:


> Stanley Cup finals starting on my birthday. Awesome! Was around this time 2 years ago during the Bruins-'Nucks series, I was interviewed by the Boston Globe in my Bruins jersey at a local sports bar.
> Let's hope we take the Cup again!!


They better win for your birthday


----------



## Jay-Son

I got Hawks in 7, Toews busts out in this series. Should be a memorable cup finals regardless of who wins.

this is the most commensurate cup series i have seen on paper since maybe 2001.


----------



## Cam1

Finally. Next 9 hours are going to drag.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Pens sign Bylsma to a two-year extension.


----------



## Ape in space

Ummm.... I thought Limmy started this thread. Something strange is happening.


----------



## BlazingLazer

So wow, that was some finish by the Blackhawks there in overtime. Hatrick Kane with maybe his best game ever. Loved that from-the-top headshot of his teamates all celebrating with him.

This is going to be some Finals, with the two teams I was hoping for. I'm going for Boston, and think they'll manage to win it in 6. But I won't be too upset with the either team winning it, as long as it's in 6 or 7 (which every analyst on NHL.com but one was predicting).



Cam1 said:


> I'm glad Chicago won, even though they are probably tougher to beat than LA. The series should be a lot of fun. The schedule totally sucks though, I work every Monday, Wednesday, and Saturday Night. That's 6 of the 7 games. Will have to call in sick if it gets to a clinching game, and record everything.


Yeah, I'd say just record and watch it when you get the chance after. I have a camping trip on the following weekend so I'm hoping the series goes to 2-2, so there's no chance for the game I'll miss to be a potential deciding one. I'll record it, but I'm not sure how much space I'll have, especially if that's somehow a deciding game that goes to 3+ OTs.



Cam1 said:


> If Fleury wouldn't have mental break downs every postseason I bet people would be talking about how amazing of a coach Bylsma is. I don't see how it's his fault. Terrible goaltending and Letang is a very overrated defenseman because of what he does offensively. I think he's a good coach for the Penguins, but the coach's always take the blame.


I don't really see why Pens fans are/were acting like Bylsma was a goner for sure, simply because they didn't win the Cup like they were merely expected to. A "Cup or bust" mentality really doesn't help anything (certainly not the team itself), especially considering the Penguins are not a dynasty. And even for a dynasty, I don't see that viewpoint as adviseable.



The Patriot said:


> :sus Excuse a major expletive but how The Bleep did PK Cheap Shot Subban win the Norris Trophy, I kid you not, its been leaked out that PK Subban has won the Norris Trophy? really? Sidney Crosby would be a better candidate just for diving but seriously what the heck?
> 
> I need to have that repeated to me very slowly, over and over, because I'm still not convinced I saw or even read it correctly, PK Subban won the Norris :/ are you freaking kidding me?


Huh? Where did you hear this from? I see nothing on NHL.com that indicates that any trophy winners have been announced yet (I could've sworn that they said they would start announcing winners after the Finals get underway).

With that said, I really don't want Punk Kid Subban to win either. Out of the 3, I'd like Gary Suter's nephew to win, since I don't like Letang too much either.



Jay-Son said:


> this is the most commensurate cup series i have seen on paper since maybe 2001.


Proportional and balanced, indeed. Should be a hell of a series, and hope it eclipses many in the past.


----------



## Xtraneous

**** you boston


----------



## Limmy

what a great game, lets hope the rest of the series is like that


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

the cheat said:


> Boston won the Cup in 2011, back to the finals in 2013, *and their "Stanley Cup window" looks like it should remain open for the next 6 to 8 years.* It's a very good time to be a Bruins fan...


Not if Chara slows down or retires, and Horton leaves as a free agent. Obviously Jagr isn't coming back but he's way past his prime so not a big deal.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

Cam1 said:


> And Iginla put up 9/14/23 in 28 games, that's pretty good. The PP was ineffective mainly because of Boston's defense and goaltending.


Sorry I disagree. The PP was well over 30 percent at one point and during the Sens series Bylsma changed it up because he was worried about shorties. Buy why fix something that clearly doesn't need fixed?

But like I said there's a laundry list of reasons why Bylsma is not the right coach for the Pens. He'd be great with an average team of grinders like a Phx though, no doubt in my mind there.


----------



## Jay-Son

NeedleInTheHay said:


> Sorry I disagree. The PP was well over 30 percent at one point and during the Sens series Bylsma changed it up because he was worried about shorties. Buy why fix something that clearly doesn't need fixed?
> 
> But like I said there's a laundry list of reasons why Bylsma is not the right coach for the Pens. He'd be great with an average team of grinders like a Phx though, no doubt in my mind there.


I am curious about the reason behind his percieved inadequacy behind the bench?

I have a hard time evaluating coaches in the NHL, so much of coaching is initiated behind closed doors.


----------



## Jay-Son

On this day in 1994 one fo the most intense game 7's ever occurred for the cup:


----------



## Canucklehead

Jay-Son said:


> On this day in 1994 one fo the most intense game 7's ever occurred for the cup:


Ugh, don't remind me, I'm still recovering from the Boston series.


----------



## Jay-Son

Canucklehead said:


> Ugh, don't remind me, I'm still recovering from the Boston series.


Lafeyette, hit the post!


----------



## RecoveredWell

Go Flames! Wait, ok maybe in 4 years from now i'll shout that out louder at the moment it's just embarrassing


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

NeedleInTheHay said:


> Not if Chara slows down or retires, and Horton leaves as a free agent. Obviously Jagr isn't coming back but he's way past his prime so not a big deal.


Chara is a machine, a fitness freak. He will "slow down" as he approaches 40, but that's 5 years away and by that time I expect Dougie Hamilton to be one of the best D-men in the NHL, someone you can build a defensive core around the way they have with Chara.

As for Horton, it depends on how much money he wants. If he wants every last dollar available to him(maybe $6 million/year), he'll take it from elsewhere. It's my belief(hope? lol) that he likes playing with Lucic(they've become best friends), as well as perennial Cup contenders after languishing in Florida all those years(as well as lingering shoulder issues), will help him stay in Boston making around what he's making now.

My statement was based on this:

Tuukka(26 years old), Dougie(20), and Seguin(21) are 3 pieces, at key positions, that most teams would dream of being able to build around. The Bruins have those guys, as well as Bergeron[28], Marchand(25), Lucic(25), Krejci(27)...who all won't be 30 for another 3 to 5 years. If they can resign Horton, he's 28. When those guys are in their early 30's, Seguin and Hamilton will be in their mid-20's, ready to be stars.

That's 8 players who form a young, dynamic, experienced core that will, or should, be in Boston for a long time. Of course, all that can change...in fact, as a Bruins fan, I'd like them to trade Krejci soon so they can get a lot back for him, when Seguin is ready to be a #1 centre.


----------



## Cam1

PaiYAY.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Paella, hahaha.

Looking forward to Game 3, tonight. Who shall prevail?

I just really like whenever there's a game on. I like the idea of having that as a set thing of plans for that particular day. It's great to focus on only that and block out the rest of the world for at least a little while. I'm not sure what I'll do with myself, once the Finals are done...


----------



## BlazingLazer

What about the NHL award winners? What do you think about those who won, guys?

Well, Patriot, I guess Subban really did win. Sucks. I was hoping for Suter, but oh well.

And just as I predicted, Ovechkin won the Hart. I totally disagree with the voting on that one, though. I think Tavares should've won it, even disregarding the slight bias I have on it.


----------



## Cam1

BlazingLazer said:


> What about the NHL award winners? What do you think about those who won, guys?
> 
> Well, Patriot, I guess Subban really did win. Sucks. I was hoping for Suter, but oh well.
> 
> And just as I predicted, Ovechkin won the Hart. I totally disagree with the voting on that one, though. I think Tavares should've won it, even disregarding the slight bias I have on it.


I just think its hilarious that the Flyers have had so many goaltending issues, so they trade away Bobrovsky and he wins the Vezina, hahaha. I was hoping Tavares would win it too, both were deserving though - it must have been close. Watching this series it's hard to believe Toews is the Selke winner not Bergeron, but oh well. Up 2-1 and a shutout, I like it. Jack Edwards would have yelled 2 U's 2 K's 2-0 with joy.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Nice job, by the Bruins. Chicago looked nonexistent. I kinda knew that Boston would win Game 3, almost from the very start.

I wound up meeting up with some guy that was setting out to watch Game 2 in the city, and he asked me to tag along. It was fun. He was a Blackhawks fan from Chicago, and the place we wound up going to just so happened to be a Blackhawks themed place. Fun stuff, even though I was going for Boston to win it.



Cam1 said:


> I just think its hilarious that the Flyers have had so many goaltending issues, so they trade away Bobrovsky and he wins the Vezina, hahaha.


Remember Leighton? How horrible was he when facing Chicago in 2010? I think I remember in that playoffs it was another goalie at first, then him, then he did so terribly that they went to Boucher (the "Waterboy"), then they went back to Leighton, and it was just a complete mess. I also remember that 2010 Finals averaged about 10+ goals per game. It was like: "Can anybody stop the puck?".



> I was hoping Tavares would win it too, both were deserving though - it must have been close.


Yeah, I knew it would be between the two. My reasoning for Tavares was because he more or less carried the Islanders all season, while Alexis didn't wake up until the last 1/3rd or 1/4th of the season. That, and the fact that the NHL voters seem to have some raging hard-on for Alexis among other grossly over-hyped players. Oh well. At least people took note of the Islanders and Tavares.



> Watching this series it's hard to believe Toews is the Selke winner not Bergeron, but oh well. Up 2-1 and a shutout, I like it. Jack Edwards would have yelled 2 U's 2 K's 2-0 with joy.


And all those nominees are offensive threats. Maybe I just didn't pay too much attention to it, but I had thought there would be much lesser known nominees (I know, in my case, I would've liked Frans Nielsen on there).

From what I remember of Jack Edwards, he's merely OK as a hockey commentator (I never really found him _exciting_ when I realized he was on, and I wasn't even aware he was still doing hockey games still), and I've heard he's quite the Boston homer. I guess that's not a bad thing in your case though, haha.

I just realized I miss Steve Levy. Him and Darren Pang were always cool. Second to Gary and Bill.


----------



## Limmy

Cam1 said:


> I just think its hilarious that the Flyers have had so many goaltending issues, so they trade away Bobrovsky and he wins the Vezina, hahaha. I was hoping Tavares would win it too, both were deserving though - it must have been close. Watching this series it's hard to believe Toews is the Selke winner not Bergeron, but oh well. Up 2-1 and a shutout, I like it. Jack Edwards would have yelled 2 U's 2 K's 2-0 with joy.



























oh god! im gonna miss Jay and Dan :c


----------



## Cam1

This game is awesome. I feel like Jagr gets his first goal here in OT!


----------



## Cam1

Ah damn. They'll just have to win the next two and raise the cup on home ice Monday, lol.


----------



## intheshadows

This series is going the full 7 games.


----------



## Swamp Preist

Game 4 raised a few questions: 
Can hockey be anymore awesome? 
Can hockey be anymore underrated? 
Are the NHL playoffs the best in sports? 
Don't get me wrong, the NBA finals have been fun to watch, but 90% of the playoffs were forgettable, hockey on the other hand... Ottawa/Montreal, Boston/Toronto, Anaheim/Detroit, Chicago/Detroit, Boston's upset of Pittsburgh, and now the finals!


----------



## Cam1

Swamp Preist said:


> Game 4 raised a few questions:
> Can hockey be anymore awesome?
> Can hockey be anymore underrated?
> Are the NHL playoffs the best in sports?
> Don't get me wrong, the NBA finals have been fun to watch, but 90% of the playoffs were forgettable, hockey on the other hand... Ottawa/Montreal, Boston/Toronto, Anaheim/Detroit, Chicago/Detroit, Boston's upset of Pittsburgh, and now the finals!


The NBA and NHL playoffs (and leagues in general) are not even comparable.


----------



## Swamp Preist

Cam1 said:


> The NBA and NHL playoffs (and leagues in general) are not even comparable.


By 'the best' I meant 'most entertaining to watch'. Which I think they are. I find the series' more competitive, the fans more raucous, and the outcome less predictable compared to the NBA, MLB, and to a lesser extent, the NFL. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Cam1

Swamp Preist said:


> By 'the best' I meant 'most entertaining to watch'. Which I think they are. I find the series' more competitive, the fans more raucous, and the outcome less predictable compared to the NBA, MLB, and to a lesser extent, the NFL. But that's just my opinion.


Yeah, I was agreeing with you.


----------



## Swamp Preist

Cam1 said:


> Yeah, I was agreeing with you.


Oh... guess I thought it was... :argue instead of... :high5. My bad.


----------



## Cam1

Damn. Bruins have been here before against Vancouver but I think it's safe to say Chicago is much better than the 2011 Canucks. If Bergeron isn't okay it's going to be really hard to win these next two. Bruins need to win at home Monday then anything could happen in game 7. The effort in the last 5-7 minutes was pretty brutal, Bergeron was missed big time. They need to clean things up, getting sloppy. It seems like after every goal I'm seeing the back of Seidenberg's jersey, what's up with that?


----------



## Ape in space

Oh damn.... Cup is a minute away! :yay


----------



## minimized

That's the sound of Boston gagging the Cup away.

I feel a little cheated... out of game 7.


----------



## Limmy

lol wut just happened? xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


this is worse than what the Bruins did to the Leafs!!!!


----------



## Jay-Son

wow...karma karma. hawks deserved it though, best team throughout the year. congrats to hawk fans, and also bruins fans, they were valiant in 2nd place.


----------



## Ape in space

It would have been nice to see it go to 7, but I'm glad the Hawks won. This was definitely one of the most exciting Stanley Cup finals in years.


----------



## MindOverMood

That was an insane finish.


----------



## Jay-Son

Also, ironically, on this day back in 1995 (last lockout shortened season)...this team won it all


----------



## Cam1

Crappy way to lose, but overall a great and entertaining year as a Bruins fan. Can't complain - the comeback against Toronto and sweeping the Penguins was great. I suspect they'll have many more opportunities in the near future given the young and talented core (that all ready has a cup under its belt), as will Chicago. Overall the series went downhill for the Bruins when the Toews line started to outplay the Chara/Seidenberg pairing. Tough to win when the top D pairing is getting beat like that. Chicago was the better team and deserved to win.

Also one good thing to come out of this is the stupid Presidents Trophy curse can be put to rest.


----------



## free thinker

The Patriot said:


> Haha


Too bad for these clowns. 
I hope they got a call from Chicago to rub it in.


----------



## Esugi78

That was just heart breaking... I mean I'm no Bruins fans but that was really ouchy xD
(nice video there btw free thinker


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

As a lifelong Bruins fan, I'm nothing short of proud.  No shame in losing to a team like Chicago. I only get upset when the Bruins lose series I feel they should obviously win...and I didn't feel that way against Chicago. I felt Boston could win, but not that they should. Even when they lost to Washington last year, I felt Washington deserved to win that series because of how they played.

Patrice Bergeron is officially my second favourite player of all time now, behind only Ray Bourque. What a warrior...


----------



## The Patriot

Poor Boston. Its been a terrible week for them. Are The RedSox Bostons only hope of keeping their pride, not that I want it to happen as a Jays fan but considering last years collapse be quite the miracle if some how The RedSox were able to win it. 

I know other Leaf fans and experts have been making comparisons but I'm a Leaf fan and even I say Leaf nation needs to get over it, stop replying it, stop talking about it all the time, Boston lost by 2 points we blew a 4-0 lead. my hats off to Boston for battling the way they did, in the end they lost momentum and Chicago managed to jump on the buck. 

What ever happened its over, I see people calling it a Choke WHAT? are you kidding me, that's not a choke, did the people saying that even watch this series, did Chicago find a way to change the direction of the game and shift it in their favor Yes but Boston battled and almost took it to game 7. 

All the best next season Bruins fans, look forward to seeing how Jonathan Bernier matches up against you.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Dave Bolland? Really?? The Rat? Seriously???

Well anyways, good for him, I guess. I can't be too bummed that the Blackhawks won though, as I like them, as I do the Bruins. I was just hoping there'd be a Game 7 and that the Bruins would win it, seeing as though I was pulling for them.

I would've liked to have seen Jagr hoisting the Cup and hopefully have him winning it all on the bookends of his career, but at least Hossa won, after getting screwed out of it twice in a row (it's only fair).

To Cam, cheat, Christa (the three Cs - sorry to any other Boston fans I missed here!), you guys had a damn good run. And a run that started to make me a fan again of a team other than the Islanders.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The Patriot said:


> Poor Boston. Its been a terrible week for them. Are The RedSox Bostons only hope of keeping their pride, not that I want it to happen as a Jays fan but considering last years collapse be quite the miracle if some how The RedSox were able to win it. .


I dunno, I think the Bruins maintained their pride, even in defeat. The comeback against Toronto, rolling over the Rangers and Penguins(I blinked and almost missed the entire East Final lol), and the injuries they played through...Patrice Bergeron played with a punctured lung...that resulted from a broken rib...and he was out there in Game 6 throwing hits...Campbell's broken leg, Horton separated his shoulder, too, and still they took Chicago right to the end.

The Bruins were fully capable of winning this series, but that's not to say Chicago didn't earn it...the Blackhawks certainly earned it. I just think people who aren't Bruins fans think we(Bruins fans) are upset. I'm as proud of their effort as I've ever been, without them actually winning it. I'm also fully convinced they will return to the Stanley Cup final multiple times over the next 8 years. :yes

As for baseball, I think it's going to be a 3 way race in the AL East between Boston, Toronto and Baltimore. I could see all three of those teams being in the post-season.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Today would have been the last possible day of the 2013 NHL Playoffs. I wish it were Game 7 today!

I'm kind of depressed that the NHL season is over. I guess the drafts will be interesting, but seeing as though I'm not really up to date on that sort of thing, it's not the same as actual hockey being played and won't mean too much to me, right now.

Filling the void for the next couple of months is going to be tough. Guess I'll start watching films for a bit!


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

lots of big name players have been bought out, that's pretty interesting.


----------

